# Non-permanent adhesive for placing figures?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm looking for ideas on how to adhere some figures in place but not permanently.

-Jim


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I use something called "FunTack". It is a blue putty like material that you can pinch off a small piece roll it into a grain of rice size and stick it to the foot or other body part. From my experience it does not stain. It reminds me of my kid's silly putty of years ago.

I have found it at hardware stores and craft shops.

Then there is always rubber cement.

Chuck


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

A little spot of Crafters/Marine Goop on the base works well and the time that you have hold it in place before it sets is minimal. It's very flexible and the figures peel right up.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I've used > museum wax < indoors with success. I'm not certain what the magic amount is for adhesion, but I can usually get good results with about a small pea sized plop. Just make certain that the surfaces are clean/dust-free.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

We use a substance called "Quake Hold". It's Museum putty, used to hold displays steady during earthquakes. 

www.quakehold.com


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I drill them and use pins to hold in place, glues and tacky stuff can't weather my weather.....

John


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I use gum sometimes. Holds well outside, but you can still get them up. Also use the drill/brass wire trick in a foot if they will be on the ground.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I've have some figures outside adhered to building bases/platforms with GE Silicone II under their feet. They'll come off if you pull on them firmly, and the silicone can be peeled off leaving very little/no residue. I had to pull a couple when replacing a building base and the figures and left over siilicone came off pretty easily, though they've stood up to the Kansas weather (summer, fall, and winter so far)


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

I also use silicone , holds and easy to remove.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

If it's permanent I like adhesive caulk, if its something I want to move in future I'll use silicon.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought I already responded to this, but I guess not. I use that plumber puddy. Not the stuff that hardens but the stuff you get to put around the drains in sinks. It is sticky and you only need a little dab of the feet or the butt. It also comes off real easy.


----------



## morrjr (Jan 14, 2015)

How about rubber cement? It peels off cleanly when you no longer want it.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

doll house suppliers have a variety of waxy stuff which works very well.
I use it for the same purpose as you desire. shorts of a really hard knock, it hold passengers, stuff on shelves and platforms etc well

its called Mini Hold


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I glue small circles of galvanized steel to the figures feet, then slip a small magnet under the platform or base. Magnetism holds the figure in place. The sheet metal can be cut a little larger so the figure will stand without the magnet.


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

I use rare earth magnets,, drilling a tiny hole and putting opposing magnets in.
This keeps driver figures and passengers in place but it allows me to move them of I have to.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I used wire and silicone too... A new trick I've experimented with is a magnet in the foot and a steel platform to "walk" on.


----------

